# Playing with Alkanet Root & Madder Root



## Bubbles Galore (Jan 18, 2011)

I wanted to see what Alkanet Root was like for colouring. Purple was my aim.





This first soap is about half a teaspoon of Alkanet Root mixed into some oil and then stick blended into the soap batter and I did an ITP swirl. I wasn't very happy with the result.





I mixed about 50g of Alkanet Root powder with 500ml of olive oil and let it infuse for some days. I then used about 100ml of the oil to make this colour. I was surprised at the result when I cut it up. Very dark green.





After a few weeks, it looked like this. Very dark purple. I used too much infused oil of course. The lighter part has some TD mixed in. I quite like it but it leaves a bit of colour on a white face cloth. Not too bad though. 





Back to another ITP swirl. This time I used 2 teaspoons of the infused oil. I like this one better. Still not a proper purple though. 

 :wink:


----------



## agriffin (Jan 18, 2011)

Wow, all of them are very pretty.


----------



## coco cooks (Jan 18, 2011)

*Playing around with Alkanet Root*

I like these as natural colorings are what interest me. My fave the is 2nd to last. I love to see how small changes can result in major differences.


----------



## MrsFusion (Jan 18, 2011)

i LOVE purple!!!  So nice!


----------



## heartandsoap (Jan 18, 2011)

gorgeous!!


----------



## pixybratt (Jan 18, 2011)

nice I like the color


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jan 18, 2011)

Purple is my favourite colour ... and I love all these!

I love the swirl you have in the last one ... and I love the look of the second to last one!


----------



## Lynnz (Jan 18, 2011)

Wow total eye candy :0)


----------



## dubnica (Jan 18, 2011)

You lucky girl...I only achieved gray with alkanet.


----------



## JackiK (Jan 18, 2011)

Hmmm.  I ordered some alkanet powder and mixed it 50/50 with some olive oil just to get an idea.  It's a very vivid maroonish/red.  Can I expect it to change when I soap with it?

PS - LOVE the purple and the swirls.


----------



## MsDee (Jan 19, 2011)

They turned out great  Love the color.


----------



## Relle (Jan 19, 2011)

I like both of them, but goes to show you can't always determine the outcome. Just like a christmas surprise.

Relle.


----------



## Microdot (Jan 19, 2011)

COOL!


----------



## MidwestSoaper (Jan 19, 2011)

I really like the last one, very purple with a beautiful swirl!


----------



## ewenique (Jan 19, 2011)

They are pretty!  Your textured tops are nice, too.


----------



## dubnica (Jan 19, 2011)

JackiK said:
			
		

> Hmmm.  I ordered some alkanet powder and mixed it 50/50 with some olive oil just to get an idea.  It's a very vivid maroonish/red.  Can I expect it to change when I soap with it?
> 
> PS - LOVE the purple and the swirls.



Yep, the color will change.  Just be careful, don't use too much.


----------



## Lindy (Jan 19, 2011)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Jan 20, 2011)

JackiK said:
			
		

> Hmmm.  I ordered some alkanet powder and mixed it 50/50 with some olive oil just to get an idea.  It's a very vivid maroonish/red.  Can I expect it to change when I soap with it?
> 
> PS - LOVE the purple and the swirls.



Hi Jacki, that's why I posted the photos of what happened to me, so you would see what happens. It was all a surprise to me as I hadn't used Alkanet Root before but had seen some grey soaps and concluded that more AR was needed. The very dark purple one is probably too dark for most people but some would like it. 

Can you please take photos and show us when you make your Alkanet soap?


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Jan 20, 2011)

If anyone wants to see Madder Root colouring, here is one that I did sometime last year. The soap has ash on top. This soap gelled.


----------



## ewenique (Jan 20, 2011)

That's pretty, too!


----------

